# Let it out.



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Let it all out;
I know that we all :heart: VWs, but I know that there is something that really make us mad about them, and why not just let it out.

I hate when is time for a timing belt change, so much work and money that I could be spending on other upgrades. :banghead:

I hate when the arm rest brakes, and it is just flapping there. :banghead:

:facepalm:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

When people refer to a Volkswagen as a dub.

When people refer to someone who drives a Volkswagen as a dubber.

:facepalm:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

The fact that a car can come without a glove box, power window components that always fail.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

the fact that i cant leave well enough alone and im always dumping money into it lol. 

and what PSU stated. thats a little annoying as well.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

what about when u have to tell some (probably a ******* with a 5 year old lifted truck that is rusted as hell) why VWs are so grate. :facepalm:

and they don't believe you when you tell them that the bugatti veyron's engine is made by VW. :screwy:


----------



## RETAH IH (Jul 21, 2011)

when people spell great wrong :facepalm:

jk

when kids parents pay for their car and everything that was put on or in it and then they think they are better then everyone :banghead:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

there it is; GREAT 

sorry :laugh: lol.


----------



## RETAH IH (Jul 21, 2011)

wwtd said:


> there it is; GREAT
> 
> sorry :laugh: lol.


:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

i hate my heater wire problem and i hate my limp mode problem.


:banghead::screwy: all at the same time.


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

I hate the rattling.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

john prusinski said:


> i hate my heater wire problem and i hate my limp mode problem.
> 
> 
> :banghead::screwy: all at the same time.


 I bet:laugh:
No no JK
I hate that G12 costs so much


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

I hate that everything is always broken on my 26k mile car. I hate that my car is in the shop so much that people think the loaner car is actually my car. I hate that I've heard/ read nothing but good things about VW but when I actually buy one all I have are complaints. I hate that I have all of this to complain about!


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

I sort of hate the fact that I have refused to own anything outside the VAG family for my 16 yrs of driving.

But then again, whenever I fire up the R, romp on it in the S or take twisties in the Rabbit, my hate fades away 

:beer:
Ryan


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

PSU said:


> When people refer to a Volkswagen as a dub.
> 
> When people refer to someone who drives a Volkswagen as a dubber.
> 
> :facepalm:


This especially when they say Veedubb(er)

:facepalm:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

PSU said:


> When people refer to a Volkswagen as a dub.
> 
> When people refer to someone who drives a Volkswagen as a dubber.


:screwy: :banghead: :facepalm:  :sly:



RETAH IH said:


> when kids parents pay for their car and everything that was put on or in it and then they think they are better then everyone :banghead:


LIVINZLYFE!



MttMarx58 said:


> This especially when they say Veedubb(er)


Yep.


----------



## cody227 (Sep 10, 2011)

Volkswagen just so happen to have an ashtray in the dash and one on the rear passenger side door...not bad, just weird. Also, the fact that the only cupholders in my mk2 are in the backseat and have to be folded down. And the pos odometers they use. And I speak for most people with older vws, They have terrible door handles haha. My drivers side works, passenger only opens if you have special hands, passenger rear rarely opens and I dont even bother with the driver side rear. But they are cheap and easy to replace. Good diys here on vortex.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate the fact that they don't make a RWD. :banghead: :facepalm:


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

cody227 said:


> Volkswagen just so happen to have an ashtray in the dash and one on the rear passenger side door...not bad, just weird. Also, the fact that the only cupholders in my mk2 are in the backseat and have to be folded down. And the pos odometers they use. And I speak for most people with older vws, They have terrible door handles haha. My drivers side works, passenger only opens if you have special hands, passenger rear rarely opens and I dont even bother with the driver side rear. But they are cheap and easy to replace. Good diys here on vortex.


special hands? pinch, not pull


----------



## B518tko4 (Dec 5, 2011)

I hate that when you speak of anything other than stance people look at you like your a freak. I hate that Honda people don't understand that vws can produce power.


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

B518tko4 said:


> I I hate that Honda people don't understand that vws can produce power.


i love that people under estimate the power of vw's its even better that we own passats. ive had countless times were people laugh or talk crap about my car but when i pass them or when they see my family sedan pulling away they shut up and have a dumbfounded look on their face.


----------



## northwestvdubbin (Nov 20, 2011)

I hate vw's electrical issues


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

PSU said:


> When people refer to a Volkswagen as a dub.
> 
> When people refer to someone who drives a Volkswagen as a dubber.
> 
> :facepalm:



Pretty much this.

I cant stand local VW based car clubs - When there are more than 1, drama is sure to ensue. Hell... drama even finds itself comfortable in an area with just 1 club.


As far as the cars themselves? 

I am convinced German engineers of the 80's had tiny hands. How the F am I supposed to hook up my speedo cable with my bearclaws?!


----------



## VentoR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

I hate VW wiring diagrams


----------



## kamui4u (Mar 31, 2010)

09vdubgti said:


> I hate the rattling.


This! why does it rattle so much?! :facepalm:


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

I hate that less than a month after my first complaint I'm here again. I hate that it's in the shop again for 3 more issues. My friends that don't see me often don't even believe that I own an R32! They think I own a Jetta (the loaner). It's hard to argue with them anymore.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Kzoo said:


> I hate that less than a month after my first complaint I'm here again. I hate that it's in the shop again for 3 more issues. My friends that don't see me often don't even believe that I own an R32! They think I own a Jetta (the loaner). It's hard to argue with them anymore.


:what: That sucks


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

wwtd said:


> :what: That sucks


You don't know the half of it. I think this is the 12th time it's been in the shop since August. It's gotten to the point that when I get the Jetta back (the loaner) I get angry if some one has changed "my" presets. That's not good.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Kzoo said:


> You don't know the half of it. I think this is the 12th time it's been in the shop since August. It's gotten to the point that when I get the Jetta back (the loaner) I get angry if some one has changed "my" presets. That's not good.


Ouch. You sir got stuck with a lemon.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Kzoo said:


> You don't know the half of it. I think this is the 12th time it's been in the shop since August. It's gotten to the point that when I get the Jetta back (the loaner) I get angry if some one has changed "my" presets. That's not good.


LOL


----------



## jettapuddle393 (Mar 14, 2011)

I hate their automatic transmissions , and that my Monsoon stereo now sounds terrible because it has rattled every door panel loose.


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

I HATE ALL OF YOU GUYS THAT HATE VW'S THAT I HATE LESS THAN ALL OF YOU..LOL
JK JK JK JK 

I LOVE IT MORE THAN I HATE IT,SO 0 COMPLAINTS BY MY SIDE. 

THIS THREAD :facepalm:


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

Kzoo said:


> You don't know the half of it. I think this is the 12th time it's been in the shop since August. It's gotten to the point that when I get the Jetta back (the loaner) I get angry if some one has changed "my" presets. That's not good.


HEY THAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DONT OWN A MKIII 
HAHAHA :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

GVZBORA said:


> Ouch. You sir, got stuck with a lemon.


Yeah, unfortunately the lemon law here in Michigan only covers:
1)new cars
2)under factory warranty
3)within the first year of ownership
4)still owned by the original purchaser

I only meet #2. So I'm SOL.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I hate this thread!! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktalons (Dec 17, 2010)

When it's just a little to slow to avoid someone smashing into the side of your car.


----------



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

PSU said:


> When people refer to a Volkswagen as a dub.
> 
> When people refer to someone who drives a Volkswagen as a dubber.
> 
> :facepalm:


i literally laughed to tears when i read this. so true tnxxx :laugh:


----------



## BlueAngel (Feb 3, 2008)

Kzoo said:


> I hate that everything is always broken on my 26k mile car. I hate that my car is in the shop so much that people think the loaner car is actually my car. I hate that I've heard/ read nothing but good things about VW but when I actually buy one all I have are complaints. I hate that I have all of this to complain about!


This. Ugh. In 5 1/2 yrs I have had the camshaft replaced TWICE, the cam shaft follower, oil pan, the fuel pump and O2 sensor (was stuck on lean), replaced airbag and connector, washer fluid sensor, driver side door sensor thing (the car didn't know when the door was open), CV boot, radio replaced (I have the 07 model radio), ignition replaced (recalled but not until AFTER it locked up on me), AC condenser...I'm sure there's more, I'd have to go through the *stack* of service papers.. :banghead: I think I've driven every rental Enterprise has


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

PSU said:


> When people refer to a Volkswagen as a dub.
> 
> When people refer to someone who drives a Volkswagen as a dubber.
> 
> :facepalm:


Agreed, such a shame :facepalm:


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

I hate the term "stanced". Please STFU.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

I got 99 problems but my b!tch ain't one :heart:


----------



## 4wheeldriver (Oct 7, 2010)

I hate that I have had my car for under 2 months and I'm already in $2,000 of debt :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

4wheeldriver said:


> I hate that I have had my car for under 2 months and I'm already in $2,000 of debt :banghead::banghead::banghead:


is it sexy :snowcool: up grades for the car "debt", or mechanic :banghead: gay?


----------



## jkk2049 (Aug 24, 2009)

I hate mk1-mk3 shifter bushings... But that rally kit from Ngp is a good fix... I hate that the mk3's with premium audio systems have stock amps so it's hard to put in a aftermarket radio...I hate mk2 sunroof seals lol... I could think of a few things but no matter what I love these things to death and without my vw's life would be so boring!!!

Dope as thread keep it up!!!


----------



## NOMISvr (Nov 19, 2011)

i hate when people use the term "em kay 3" :facepalm:
rust, and how they things break when funds are low :laugh:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

NOMISvr said:


> how they things break when funds are low :laugh:


:thumbup: or more like :facepalm:


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

When people think they're stage 3 "dub" is fast, 12's and 13's aren't fast! The whole "stage" rating thing, it's like going to a Honda meet....:facepalm:


----------



## Zmacs (Jul 18, 2009)

When people tell you that in order to really love your vw, you need to put lots of work and money into it. I am driving a very lightly modified mk4 and I love it just as much as all the slam/poke guys. AND, my oil pan is just fine.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

I hate that Mk3s are rust buckets.

I hate when people tell me to mod my Mk6 TDI Golf.

I hate VW sluts who are only into cars because of dudes and really know nothing about cars.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Juice Box said:


> I hate VW sluts who are only into cars because of dudes and really know nothing about cars.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Berndonfat (Jan 17, 2011)

i hate the fact that now that i have a mkv gti all of my old 8thcivic buddies think im a euro douche now.


----------



## Hooligan6 (Sep 24, 2011)

yep, psu aint a dubber!haha


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

I hate the speeding tickets!

;-/


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

juice box said:


> i hate that mk3s are rust buckets.
> 
> I hate when people tell me to mod my mk6 tdi golf.
> 
> I hate vw sluts who are only into cars because of dudes and really know nothing about cars.


 
********!!!! I love you!!!!!!!


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

I hate how MK2 GTI's look sooo good and MK3 GTI's are sooo F'n ugly!!!LOL


----------



## fastD (Sep 16, 2011)

john prusinski said:


> i love that people under estimate the power of vw's its even better that we own passats. ive had countless times were people laugh or talk crap about my car but when i pass them or when they see my family sedan pulling away they shut up and have a dumbfounded look on their face.


Sooooo true lol.,,.. I love it when this happens


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

BarryV said:


> ********!!!! I love you!!!!!!!


:wave:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I hate the cliquey division between the air-cooled and water-cooled camps. Volkswagens are Volkswagens, whether you drive a '51 Split-Window Beetle or a 2012 Jetta Sportwagen.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

I hate the fact when you feel like your car is running perfect and smooth, then a major problem can happen within 2 secs without a sign and you're getting towed home :banghead::banghead::banghead: sigh


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

fiftysomething said:


> I hate the cliquey division between the air-cooled and water-cooled camps. Volkswagens are Volkswagens, whether you drive a '51 Split-Window Beetle or a 2012 Jetta Sportwagen.


Amen ,brother! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## MOUNTAINTAZ (Dec 14, 2009)

I hate people who complain there is no cup holders. You shouldn't be drinking anything if you drive like me!!! And real sport cars don't have them anyway lol


----------



## 4our3veryoung (Feb 10, 2012)

dronks said:


> when people think they're stage 3 "dub" is fast, 12's and 13's aren't fast! The whole "stage" rating thing, it's like going to a honda meet....:facepalm:


i call them vdubs i think 12second car is fast if you know how to drive it and i hate other people who can't see the good in things like; common intrests we have for cars instead of "i hate ricers and newbies" sound like little ass kids hating posers because the kid likes to ride a skate board but is just learning or somthing. Bah. And i hate how everybody in these forums copies eachother (terms and such) also hatttteee how u clowns say "dude,bro, cool story,dousche,ricer" goodddd... You all say gay ricer i say dude with his own style not caring what everybody an their mom wants to say about them .. You say search i say hey man you should try these key words, good luck, if not get back to me ill help u out since im doing nothing on a computer.. Lawl # you forum nerds are wayy toooo coool and a bunch of haters go get picked on at school or drive fast and think your an outlaw hahahaha


----------



## bigred324 (Feb 13, 2012)

I hate the fact that I just bought an 01 5 spd Beetle, and it is by far the funnest car I have ever driven. And I am a guy. And the car is green.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

I dislike the lack of VW guys at the track/strip.

Slow & Low :thumbdown:
Fast & Low :thumbup:


----------



## 4our3veryoung (Feb 10, 2012)

bigred324 said:


> I hate the fact that I just bought an 01 5 spd Beetle, and it is by far the funnest car I have ever driven. And I am a guy. And the car is green.


rock it haha , thats hela funny you should rake it and put some low offsets ha ha ha that'd b dope!


----------



## zooyrk4 (Dec 31, 2006)

PSU said:


> When people refer to a Volkswagen as a dub.
> 
> When people refer to someone who drives a Volkswagen as a dubber.
> 
> :facepalm:


This one has to be the worst


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate the fact that when you want to do something to your car that others might not find appealing you get flamed for it.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

GVZBORA said:


> I hate the fact that when you want to do something to your car that others might not find appealing you get flamed for it.


Because its not up to "Dub" standards :laugh:


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

ArcticFox said:


> Because its not up to "Dub" standards :laugh:


No ****:laugh: or better yet not vortex approved:laugh:


----------



## Jesss (May 26, 2011)

Juice Box said:


> I hate VW sluts who are only into cars because of dudes and really know nothing about cars.


Or show NO appreciation for Volkswagens at all? Sad.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> LIVINZLYFE!


 I am glad you think my parents paid for everything. 

I hate it when people assume that they know something, when in reality they don't know ****.


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

I hate the fact that I have owned vw's, specially jettas, for the last 7 years and with the MK6, VW has me thinking about buying a Kia.....:banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## furryrabbit84 (May 8, 2003)

I have owned 14 VWs now from a 71 type 3 bus to a 2004 PG GLI. All have their issues, but my biggest gripe is with the "new" VW community. 

JUST BECAUSE DADDY BOUGHT YOU A MK4-5-6 AND BAGS DOESN"T MAKE YOU COOL IN YOUR GIRL PANTS! 

I remember when it was the Honda retards that did everything half a$$ed for looks and VW guys were mechanics and experts in their field. Now every Jersey Shore wanna be has a VW and the shows are all full up with dousche. End rant!


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

furryrabbit84 said:


> I have owned 14 VWs now from a 71 type 3 bus to a 2004 PG GLI. All have their issues, but my biggest gripe is with the "new" VW community.
> 
> JUST BECAUSE DADDY BOUGHT YOU A MK4-5-6 AND BAGS DOESN"T MAKE YOU COOL IN YOUR GIRL PANTS!
> 
> I remember when it was the Honda retards that did everything half a$$ed for looks and VW guys were mechanics and experts in their field. Now every Jersey Shore wanna be has a VW and the shows are all full up with douche. End rant!


 i have a mk6 thats going to get bagged, but i paid for it all myself. i work hard for my money, just to dump it into my car. i love it. totally worth every penny. 

i also wear skinny jeans.  

and i do most of the work myself.


----------



## EuroManAudi (Sep 7, 2012)

its a love hate relationship.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

just kidding. im not bagging the mk6. im buying a mk3 and doing it to that one


----------



## fabiancuc (Sep 4, 2012)

I hate the fact that people have to hate on VW's


----------



## rabbit_rot (Apr 20, 2003)

I hate anyone who does not own a mk1


----------



## icarusart (Mar 25, 2012)

*About VW*

I hate the fact that my garage isn't big enough to hold all the VW's that I would like to own. :bs:


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> I got 99 problems but my b!tch ain't one :heart:


 :thumbup:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate the hate.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate the fact that cars have basically turned into clothing. Everybody wants what's in this season and doesn't do something out of the ordinary. Like skinny jeans and bags. what happened to the guy that takes a 1.8T and turns it into an ITB motor or a supercharged stroked 20v. Or the guy putting IRS on a MKII/III/IV everything is the same these days. Don't get me wrong there are some nice original cars out there but there are so many copies you can barely tell some of them apart.:banghead: Ya not everyone has the skills to build a track car that can be used as a daily driver but Jesus lately everything is about low and slow with 250+HP. whats the point of all that power if your not gonna use it???

done


----------

